# well she's back...sort of



## summergirljea (Jul 17, 2013)

hi everyone,i have not ck'd husbands' phone in long time,looked n there was text from ea..."hey sorry,just hard being a single mom right now." asked him @ it he says: " I have not heard from her in long time,why I would I want to make trouble with you,i wouldn't worry about it,i don't want her I love n want you." I really want to believe it all but how do you trust again? I do forgive him,but how do you trust again? after we talked about the text n he thought about it all day next afternoon he says "I don't know about us I just don't know, I think we have grown apart" and he said iam not happy with him.this is not true im unhappy that we keep having these setbacks. everytime something comes up w/her he's ready to give up on us...even though he says nothing happened n she is just a friend.....he says he's stressed n confused....i'm getting numb........any comments? thanks


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

yup. let him go.

He's not into it, don't let him stay in it. When someone holds separation or divorce like a gun to your head by giving you mixed signals, they're essentially slowly killing you. They're eating away at you from inside and soon you'll be left with just a shell of yourself.

I'm sorry this sounds harsh, but I'd hate for you to feel the way I have felt for years. It's just not worth it.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Bottom line is you cannot reconcile if he is still involved with her. You have to decide if you want to live the rest of your life being treated like this, or demand better. Give him a choice, it's you or her. If he doesn't choose, you know your answer. Don't waste your time with someone who has no respect for you.


----------

